# The best book ever written on big tx trout(no.2)



## wos

*Due to the overwhelming response on my new book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...With Best of the Best Fishers", I am posting a new second thread for those fishermen who haven't heard about my book yet. Also, I wanted to let you know that that book is now available at Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston. If you would like for me to personalize your book, please order directly from my web site only. Here are a few highlights of the contents:*

*> Classic stories and photos from 34 of the best Texas Trout Fishermen, including how when and where they caught their "personal best" monster trout. *

*> Relevant scientific research and information on Texas trout that helps us to become better fishemen.*

*> Conservation measures and practices that we can all use to build a world class Texas Trout fishery. *

*To order my 265 page book, go to www.topwaterpublishing.com. It makes a great Father's Day gift! *

*Thanks again to all you fishermen for your great response. THINK BIG TROUT, wos*

*Captions for photos in order:*
*1. Mike Blackwood State Rocord 13lbs 9oz, 1975-1996*
*2. Jim Wallace State Record 13lbs 11.04oz, 1996-2002*
*3. Bud Rowland Current State Record 15lbs 6oz, 2002-_____*


----------



## Brandon1107

Great book!


----------



## wos

Thanks Brandon, really glad you enjoyed the read. wos


----------



## fishingtwo

Hopefully the TPWD will recognize the common goal that most dedicated sportsman 

have for the fishery. They need to enact some changes to better the fishery, not wait

till there is a decline and it will take longer to recover. 

Enjoyed the book Scott


----------



## plasticsnaks

Great book Scott !!


----------



## wos

*Thanks*

Appreicate the feedback "fishingtwo" and "plasticsnaks". Will be gathering big trout info. , great fishers and research for another read soon. wos


----------



## wos

*Here's the man*

*Here is a photo from my new Texas trout book of Bud Rowland at his fly tying bench. Bud holds the current state record trout at 15lbs 6oz. His record has not been broken since 2002. Bud can fish with anything but prefers a fly rod when conditions are right. He holds several IGFA Records. He will tell you that the Lower Coast has seen major improvements in the trout population since the 25" and 5 fish limit went in to effect. Bud is the man! wos *


----------



## KEYSTONE

i just order the book cant wait to get it. I hope it goes to the correct address, because my zip is not the ship to address that it is getting shipped to.

KEYSTONE


----------



## wos

Keystone: Thanks for ordering my book, think you will enjoy the read. When I receive your order, I will contact you for correct mailing. wos


----------



## KEYSTONE

thank you Sir. Its just the zip for my card is not the zip for the shipping address..


----------



## wos

*Can't Believe she wasn't 16 lbs*

Here is a photo of Mike Blackwood's coveted State Record Trout Certificate. A photo of his fish is at the begining of this thread. He has always wondered if the fish wasn't heavier than the certified scales showed. She certainly looks bigger than 13 lbs 9 oz. Read his stories in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## Hooked on Reds

After reading it myself this winter, Im ordering two more for gifts next winter to my fishing compadres.
I also appreciated the personal note and autograph you send with them.
Great read & great topics.
Thx, 
Jeremiah


----------



## Joe. T.

does anyone in corpus have it for sale or could i swing by and pick up a copy.i live within 1 mile.thanks,


----------



## wos

*Thanks*

Thanks Hooked on Reds, appreciate it. I will be working on another trout book soon, Lord willing. wos


Hooked on Reds said:


> After reading it myself this winter, Im ordering two more for gifts next winter to my fishing compadres.
> I also appreciated the personal note and autograph you send with them.
> Great read & great topics.
> Thx,
> Jeremiah


----------



## wos

Joe T.: Thanks, you can get my book at Roy's in C.C. or you can get it presonalized off my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Usually takes about 2-3 days. wos


----------



## wos

*More about my Trout Book*

*Here is a photo of former State Record trout holder, Mike Blackwood. This is one of two Star Tournament winners that Mike has caught. Mike is the real deal when it comes to catching giant trout. He has caught and released untold numbers of big fish over the years. He builds his own lures for catching these monsters. Get his amazing stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos *


----------



## wos

*Another Great Photo from my Book*

Here is another great photo from my book. This is a photo of one of John Sutton's many big trout that he has caught over the years. John is one of the best big trout fishers on the coast. He has fished the Upper and Lower Laguna Madre for over 50 years. His personal best was 13.3 lbs, 33 1/4". Get his great big trout stories and fishing input from my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## Joe. T.

received your book as a bday gift and was very pleased .great pics, info, ect.


----------



## wos

*Glad you enjoyed the read*

Joe. T. :Glad you enjoyed the read. Please let your fishing buds know about the book. wos


----------



## wos

*Another photo from my book on giant trout*

*Here is a photo from my book of Scott Humphrey with a pair of heavy duty trout caught in East Matty. Scott is a heck of a fisherman, especially when it comes to the mid coast. wos*


----------



## wos

*A special photo from my book on trout*

*Here is a special photo from the cover page in my new book. The photo is of my bride and best fishing partner, Paulette. We didn't get a good weight on this trout but it was 33 1/8", what a great fish. My only claim to fame was that Paulette caught the fish on one of my home built lures (chart./black). She hooked the monster in less than a foot of water over a grass bed. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos *


----------



## jm423

Best catch you ever made was when you caught Paulette!


----------



## wos

*Great catch*

Thanks jm 423, I'm blessed to know a keeper when I catch one. Also, appreciate your earlier comments about our book. Think Eagle Ford. wos


----------



## jm423

I will collect my hug (from Paulette, not you!) when I see ya'll again.


----------



## wos

*More on Paulette's Monster*

*Here is another photo of my wife's monster 33 1/8" trout. Although photos from throw away cameras leave something to be desired, this gives you a little better perspective of the size of this fish. She caught the fish in less than a foot of water. wos *


----------



## wos

*Another great photo from my Book on Texas Trout*

Here is another interesting photo from a section in my book, "Habitat Preference and Feeding". The information in this chapter will make you a better fisherman. wos


----------



## wos

*Undocumented Mystery Monster Trout?*

As happens with regularity in the winter and spring, there are rumors and extreme photos of big trout that surface as a "possible new State Records". During the past several weeks, there has been a persistent rumor of a giant trout that was caught either on the lower coast or Sabine. There is even a photo that has had limited circulation of a really "record looking" trout and a guy in winter attire. Since I recently wrote a book on the subject of big trout and big trout fishing that included documented stories of all the existing State Record trout, I am most interested in this story, if there is one. If anyone knows anything about it, please let me know. Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Another interesting photo from my new Trout book*

Here is another interesting photo from my book. Check out this monster trout, no doubt in the 15 to 17 pound category caught by a commercial fisherman in the Corpus Christi are in the 1930's. Check out what is in his right hand. Get it in my new book about big Texas trout. GREAT FATHER'S DAY GIFT for the fisherman. Thanks, wos


----------



## bouy37

*Great Book!!!*

I have recently been enjoying your book. My routine is to read about one or two anglers before going to sleep. Thanks to all for taking the time to compile all the stories and information.

buoy


----------



## wos

*Thanks*

Thanks buoy 37, glad you are enjoying my book. There was a lot of research, interviews and time inolved in writing this book, but perhaps the toughest part, was selecting 34 of the best big trout fishermen. We have a lot of great and respected trout fishers in this state and Lord willing, we will have many more. wos


----------



## wos

*An oldie but a goodie from my book*

*Here is an oldie but a goodie from my book. This is a photo that helps us to understand how awesome our Texas trout fishery once was. Back in the day these kind of catches were not the exception, they were the rule. Get it in my book www.topwaterpublishing.com wos *


----------



## Truchas

*Question on Tx State Record*

Does anybody have a photo or more details on the first Tx State Record trout that Lanny Myers caught in 1969? I know the fish was supposedly caught in Galveston and was 13.13 pounds & 31.5" but apparently there is not very much information on this great fish? Thanks, Truchas


----------



## wos

*Another Great photo from my book*

Here is another great photo from my book on monster trout and fishermen. Check out this 16 pound 36" fish in a block of ice. Caught in the 30's by B.M. Jackson. Get it in by book www.topwaterpublishing.com wos


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is another great photo/story from my new book on giant Texas Trout. This is Todd Casey, an excellent big trout fisherman and Lower Laguna Madre guide. Read about his personal best, when where and how. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos *


----------



## Life Aquatic

Can't stand it any longer......I've got to get a hold on one of those books. Order is going in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## wos

*Thanks Fisherman*

Thanks for ordering my book Life Aquatic. If you are a trout fisherman, I know you will enjoy the read. THINK BIG FISH! wos


----------



## wos

*Posting another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is another great photo/story from my new book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow.... With Best of the Best Fishers". This is world class trout fisherman, Lee Roy Navarro with another monster from down South. Read his story and 33 more in my new book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos

*Check out my new Website*

*Check out my new upgraded website and an 11.1 lb. speck I CPR'd a few weeks ago on " Good Friday " . Go to www.topwaterpublishing.com wos *


----------



## wos

*Another Great Photo from my Book*

*Here is another great photo from my book. This is Mark Idoux with a giant from East Matagorda. Mark holds the record trout for East Matagorda. Get his stories at www.topwaterpublishing.com Happy Fathers' Day, wos*


----------



## wos

*Another Photo from my new Book on Texas Trout*

*Here is another photo/story of one of the best of the best big trout fishermen in Texas. This is John Gill of Corpus Christi with his personal best. Get his and 33 more stories from the cream of the crop trout fishers in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos *


----------



## BATWING

Just ordered a couple books. Thanks for all the old pics and info.


----------



## wos

*Thanks!*

Hey BATWING, thanks for ordering my books and I think you will really enjoy the read. Let me know how you like it and pass it on. THINK BIG FISH! wos


----------



## Troutslurp

wos said:


> *Here is another great photo from my book. This is Mark Idoux with a giant from East Matagorda. Mark holds the record trout for East Matagorda. Get his stories at www.topwaterpublishing.com Happy Fathers' Day, wos*


What is Mark's Record Exactly? Weight , Length, Year?


----------



## wos

*Mark Idoux*

Hey Troutslurp: At the writing of my book, Mark Idoux held two Texas Water Body records. The fish shown in the previous photo, was caught in East Matagorda Bay, Jan. 20,1999. The fish was 10lbs, 14.4 oz. and was 31.0". Thanks, wos


----------



## Troutslurp

wos said:


> Hey Troutslurp: At the writing of my book, Mark Idoux held two Texas Water Body records. The fish shown in the previous photo, was caught in East Matagorda Bay, Jan. 20,1999. The fish was 10lbs, 14.4 oz. and was 31.0". Thanks, wos


Thanks For the Info. I,m preety sure there was 11.5 caught out of there 2 years ago...

Slurp


----------



## wos

*Another great photo from my Book on Texas Trout*

*Here is another great photo from my book on Texas Trout. This is a photo of Cliff Webb with two bruisers he caught on a Winter wade in Baffin. Cliff is right at the top of the best of the best big trout fishers. Get his awesome stories in by book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos

*Cliff Webb cont.*

One more thing that I forgot to mention about Cliff as someone had asked earlier about him. Yes, although Cliff does not fish the ULM and Baffin as intensely as he once did, he is still very active and takes seclected trips down South. He is also fishing way way down South in Costa Rica each year where fishing is as wild and amazing as his beloved Laguna/Baffin once were. wos


----------



## noprofosho

I know I'll have to purchase the book, but I'm curious to know if Bill Sheika is in there.


----------



## SaltMan

Just put in my order...soo pumped!! Buddy of mine picked it up in Chorpus said it was one of his all time favorties!


----------



## wos

*Bill Sheka*

Noprofosho; Bill Sheka is an old friend of mine and one heck of a fisherman. He knows a lot about the ULM/BAFFIN and the North end of the LLM. I know he has had some serious health issues but I believe that he is still chartering trips. His number is 361 947 7191. wos


----------



## wos

*Thanks*



SaltMan said:


> Just put in my order...soo pumped!! Buddy of mine picked it up in Chorpus said it was one of his all time favorties!


 Thanks for ordering my book Saltman, I think you will enjoy the read. Lots of photos, stories and good info. to build your personal trout fishing data base. Let me know what you think and pass it on. wos


----------



## wos

*Another great photo from a big trout story in my Book*

*Here is another great photo from a big trout story in my new book on giant Texas trout. This is Mark Idoux with a monster from San Antonio Bay. Mark holds the San Antonio state water body record at 11 lbs 1.6 oz. and 30.5". This guy knows where big mid coast trout live. Get his stories in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos

*Mark Idoux, two Texas trout records*

*As mentioned earlier in this thread , Mark Idoux, pictured in the previous post, also holds the East Matty water body record trout as well. That fish was 10 lbs, 14.4 oz and 31.0". Mark is a heck of a fisherman. Get his stories in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks,wos *


----------



## noprofosho

wos said:


> Noprofosho; Bill Sheka is an old friend of mine and one heck of a fisherman. He knows a lot about the ULM/BAFFIN and the North end of the LLM. I know he has had some serious health issues but I believe that he is still chartering trips. His number is 361 947 7191. wos


He is still guiding, seems to be doing well. We go out with him once a year. Didn't know if he was in tis book. I'm ordering it .


----------



## wos

*Captain Bill Sheka*

Noprofosho: Thanks for ordering my book. Although Bill is not in this book, I am going to do another and plan to have some stories/photos from him. Bill and I fished down South in the very best of times and best of big trout. We also hunted South Texas together both big bucks and arrow heads. We do go way back. Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Another great photo from a big trout story in my Book*

*Here is another "personal best" photo from a really great trout fisherman. This is Lee Roy Navarro with a Baffin brute. He has earned the coveted trout title of one of the "best of the best" trophy trout fishermen around. Get his stories at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## Truchas

*Lee Roy Navarro*

Lee Roy Navarro is indeed a great trophy trout fisherman. He has caught more big trout out of the Baffin and Laguna Madre than most and he doesn't make a lot of waves over it. This is a great photo of him and it has to be taken in the dead of Winter. Truchas


----------



## tran cat daddio

Scott- thoroughy enjoyed your book and the format. It was really interesting hearing from the best of the best along our coast. Greatly appreciate the conservation message underlying the entire book!! Good luck with your book sales and I am patiently awaiting the next chapter.


----------



## wos

*Thanks*

tran cat daddio: Thanks for the kind words about my book and glad you are enjoying it. Good to hear positive comments from fishermen, makes the writing worthwhile. Tight Lines, wos


----------



## SaltMan

Got my copy yesterday in the mail, already 70 pages in...if only I read this much for my classes. Great read, thanks Scott!:cheers:


----------



## wos

*Thanks SaltMan*

Thanks SaltMan for ordering my book and by now, you may have almost finished it. Glad you are into it and study hard for those classes. Think Big Trout, Scott


----------



## wos

*Check out this Photo from my new book*

*Check out this photo from my new book of a great Texas trout fisherman, Filip Spencer ,with his world class trout. Get his amazing monster trout stories at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is another great photo/ story from my new book on giant Texas trout and the amazing fishers who caught them. This is David Rowsey with a personal best, one of many really big trout he has caught over the years. David is a very strong tournament fisher and ULM/Baffin guide. Get his stories at www.topwaterpublishing.com THANKS, WOS *


----------



## wos

*David Rowsey continued*

*Just another comment or two about David Rowsey. David is not only one of the premier trophy trout guides on the ULM and Baffin, he is also a strong consevationist when it comes to our trout fishery. He has some novel ideas that he provides in my book on specifically how to manage our trout fishery for maximum quality and quanity. Read his story and comments about our trout fishery at www.topwaterpublishing.com WOS *


----------



## wos

*A great tx trout fisherman*

*Here is another great Texas Trout Fisherman, Mike McBride with one of many huge trout he has caught in his beloved Lower Laguna Madre. Mike is not only a really exceptional trophy trout fisherman but a strong advocate for fishery conservation as well. He guides out of Port Mansfield. Get his stories in by book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Chatter Allen, Monster catcher*

*Here is a photo of Chatter Allen who was one of the best Texas trophy trout fishermen that has ever lived. Check out the fish on the right that was an honest 34 1/2". He didn't get a weight until the fish had been gutted a gilled and on ice for several days. The weight was 12 1/2 lbs which put the fish at somewhere between 14 and 15 lbs conservatively. The trout in his left hand was an honest 12 lbs and you can see that the larger fish dwarfs the 12. Get Chatter's amazing story in my new Texas Trout book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## Goags

I think Chatter and his buds had the baffin cabin that my cuz and his buds have since rebuilt. Great pic/book, wos!


----------



## wos

*Chatter Allen's cabin*

*Hey Goags, appreciate your comments on my book. Wish I could have captured the stories of more great trout fishers back in the day. I knew Chatter and he was an amazing fisherman. He had a nose for giant trout. His cabin was at old marker 97 A and it was quite a gathering place for some of the best fishermen in the ULM and Baffin. Great days, great people and great fish. wos*


----------



## wos

*More Chatter*

More about Chatter Allen. Chatter caught his 'would be' Texas state reocrd trout (pictured in the previous post) in the Upper Laguna Madre at Penescal Point. Chatter loved to fish with spoons and he was master at using them. This godzilla trout was caught on a Tony Accetta spoon. wos


----------



## wos

*Another great photo from a big trout story in my Book*

*Here is another great photo from a world class trout story in my new book. This is Bud Rowland with one on many giants he has snagged fly fishing in the Lower Laguna Madre. Rowland is a fly fishing expert but can fish with a bait or spin caster equally as well. Bud currently holds the Texas state record trout and world record trout on a fly rod. Get his remarkable stories in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Think Big Fish, wos *


----------



## wos

*New location to buy my Book*

*Just a heads up for all you guys traveling up and down Highway 59. My book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers" is now available at PRASEK'S HILLJE SMOKEHOUSE at El Campo, TX. Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here's another great photo/story from my new book on trophy Texas trout. This is Cliff Webb with a monster from Baffin. Cliff is arguably , the reigning master of big trout fishing in the Upper Laguna Madre and Baffin. Get his amazing stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com THINK BIG FISH, wos *


----------



## wos

*An oldie but a goodie from my book*

*Here is an oldie from my book of a titanic trout that was caught by a commercial fisherman near Corpus Christi back in the day. The fish is estimated to be over 16 pounds. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Think Big Fish, wos *


----------



## wos

*Images from my Book*

*The giant trout estimated at 16 pounds or better in my previous post is one of many Texas coastal photos taken by "Doc MaGreggor" in the 20's, 30's and 40's. I have inlcuded a number of his famous photos of trout fishermen of the era including some of their incredible trout in my new book, " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrrow... With Best of the Best Fishers". Get it through my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Another Great Photo/Story from my new Book*

*Here's another great photo from my new book on world class Texas trout and fishermen. This is Dr. Bill Albarado of Corpus Christi with one on many really giant fish he has caught from the ULM and Baffin Bay. Get Bill's stories of the when, where and how in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com. Think Big Fish, wos *


----------



## wos

*Mary Albarado, awesome fisher*

*Here is another awesome fisher, Mary Albarado with her personal best. Mary is the wife of Bill Albarado who is in the previous post. She has some very useful knowledge to share about her trout experiences and some great stories. How many of you have been spooled by a monster trout, Mary was? Get it all in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com wos*


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is another great photo( by Robert Sloan) of one of the best big trout fishers on the upper Texas coast. This is Dr. Kelly Rising with his Sabine Lake record, 11 lbs 8 oz., what a brute. Get his very interesting story in my new book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Kelly Rising's Monster Trout*

*A follow up on Kelly Rising's monster trout from Sabine. His Sabine record was 30 1/2" but her weight was 11 lbs 8 oz. and that is as solid a fish as you will find for the length. Sabine fish seem to have more body mass during the Spring and Winter than most Texas trout. Looking for a new Sabine record one of these days and who knows, maybe a new State record, all they need is a little time to grow. wos*


----------



## wos

*Another Great Photo/Story from my book*

*Here is another great photo from my book. This is John Gill with his personal best, an 11 lb 4 oz , 32" monster from the back waters of Baffin. John is a tremendous big trout fisherman with a lot of insight on the fishery. Get his story on the how, when and where of his great fish in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Awesome fisherman, awesome fish*

*Here is another Texas best of the best big trout fishermen. This is John Sutton with one of his massive trophy trout. John has fished the Lower Laguna and Upper Laguna, including Baffin all of his life and has some serious big trout credentials to show for it. Read his remarkable monster trout stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## Sabinewhaler

I finally places my order. Can't wait to start reading this book. How long does it usually take to recieve this book in the mail


----------



## jm423

Depend on where Scott (and posibly his grandkids) are fishing!! And of course the vagaries of the US Postal service.


----------



## wos

*Sabine Whaler*

Sabine Whaler: Thanks for ordering my book, there are some great stories from awesome trout fishermen about Sabine in my book. You should have your book in about 3 days, barring any postal issues. Let me know how you like the book and please pass it on. wos


----------



## wos

*Letter to the editor on new trout book*

*Here is a letter to the editor in the Corpus Christi Caller Times on my new trout book. Go to www.caller.com/news/2012/jul/30/letters-to-the-editor-073012/ Thanks,wos*


----------



## wos

*Another great photo from my book*

*Here is another great photo of one of the best trout fishermen in Texas. This is Charles Paradoski with a brute from Galveston Bay. The fish was 11lbs 2 oz. and 33". Who says the Galveston Bay system can't produce world class fish? All it takes is age which comes with good conservation practices. Awesome fisherman and awesome story. Get it in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks,wos *


----------



## wos

*Awesome story, great fisherman*

*Here is another photo from my new book on great Texas trout fishermen and their "personal best". This is Vincent Rinando with a 30 3/4" brute caught from his kayak in his back yard at Galveston Bay. Get his great story and comments in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Follow up on Vincent Rinando*

*Following up on Vincent Rinando's personal best, it was caught on a sinking chartruese mirro lure with gold sides. This monster was caught off Confederate Reef during December in late afternoon. wos*


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is another photo of a great Texas trout fisherman with his personal best. This is Dewey McTee with a 33 1/2", 12 lb 8 oz "Moby". There are 34 stories of the best of the best trout fishers in my new book plus much much more for the serious trout fisherman. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Tight Lines, wos *


----------



## wos

*Another special photo from my book*

*Here is another great photo/story from my new book on Texas trophy trout. This is Captain David Rowsey with a personal best. David is right at the top of the heap when it comes to modern day trophy trout specialists and top tournament winners. David is also a big time trout conservation advocate and routinely sets an example of good stewardship with those he fishes with. Get his stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Think Big Fish, wos *


----------



## Truchas

*Rowsey*

I hear a lot about Rowsey. As I recall, he won two major trout tournaments earlier this year. I understand that his tournamnet partner is really a good fisherman as well. Can't recall his name, but his first name is Robert, I think? Both awesome fishermen. Truchas


----------



## wos

*Great photo from "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow"*

Another great photo from my new book on monster Texas trout. This is Bill Pustejousky with and amazing pair of 32", 11 lb plus brutes caught back to back in Matagorda at the same location. Read Bill's exceptional stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Bill is no doubt, one of the very "best of the best" big trout fishermen that has ever fished the mid coast of Texas. wos


----------



## wos

*A great "personal best", a great trout fisherman*

*Here is a photo of an amazing big trout fisherman. This is Oktay Basci with one of his titanic trout. His personal best was 12lbs, 1oz., 32.0". He along with his brother, Tancel, are big trout specialists in Baffin and the ULM. Check out their awesome stories and how to's in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## Joe. T.

WOS,in your book you wrote about Bud landing a 5 pound 12 ounces Ladyfish on 16lb tippet.did he happen to mention how long it was im just curious,thanks


----------



## wos

*Lady Fish*

*Sorry Joe T, didn't get a length from Bud on that Lady Fish. Hope you enjoyed my book. wos*


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is another great photo/story from my new book, " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow.....With Best of the Best Fishers". This is Lee Roy Navarro with a brute "personal best" from, you guessed it, Baffin. Lee Roy is a very serious and successful big trout fisherman on the lower coast. Get his really interesting story and perspectives on our trout fishery at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Here is another great photo from my book*

*Here is another great photo from my book of an amazing catch near Corpus Chiristi. This is Filip Spencer. Filip holds the Texas water body records for big trout from Corpus Christi Bay and Aransas Bay. Get his really interesting stories and more in my new book on world class Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Another personal best photo/story from my new book*

*One of the best Texas trout fisherman provided this photo and his monster trout story. This is John Gill with his 32", 11 lb 4 oz personal best from deep in the heart of Baffin. Get his story and perspectives in my new book along with 33 other amazing big trout stories at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Another Great Photo/Story from my new Book*

*Here is another great photo/story from my new book on monster Texas trout. This is Bud Rowland, the current state record holder for spotted seatrout. This is one of many giant fish that Bud has caught and released in the Lower Laguna Madre. Get his record trout story and more in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Think big fish, wos *


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Here is another great Texas trout fisher with his personal best. This is Robert Oles with heavy duty 10 lb, 2 oz Winter brute from down South. Robert is a heck of a fisherman and keys of monster trout. Get his comments and advice along with a blow by blow account of this big fish in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## Fish Specialist

Hey Scott! Good to see you on here. It's Buddy from new wave. Hope you are enjoying your trout!


----------



## Fish Specialist

Way cool thread by the way... Tons of monsters on here.


----------



## wos

*Thanks fish specialist*

Thanks "Fish Specialist" for the kudos on my new book and also for your recent excellent replica taxidermy work on my 11lb 1oz, 32" trout. I'm also a marine biologist and long time big trout fisherman and from my point of view, you really captured the body structure and natural coloration of my trout. It's the best replica trout work that I have seen. I will post a photo soon. wos


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Had some extra cash in my pocket when I was at FTU and looked for it but I guess they were sold out.


----------



## wos

*Trout book availability*

Ate Up Fisherman: FTU has some of my books on order and they will be back in the store soon. If you would like, you can order from my website at www.topwaterpublishing.com and I will personalize your book. It generally takes about 3 days to receive it. Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Only in texas*

*Check out this monster "pesonal best" trout from a world class Texas trout fisherman. This is Cliff Webb, the master trout fisherman down South, with his 12 lb 13 oz , 33 1/2" monster. Get his truly incredible stories and the ones that got away, in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*My new book on giant tx trout*

Here is a photo that you haven't seen of some great fish and one of the best trout fisherman that has ever lived. This is Mike Blackwood who held the Texas State Record for many years and is deifinitely among the "best of the best". Get his stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Posting another great photo of a world class trout and fisherman from my new book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". This is Kelly Rising with his Sabine Lake Record, read his amazing stories in my new book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Thanks 2coolers*

*Just wanted to thank all you 2coolers for the great run we are having on my new book, " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". Thanks for your many orders and please let your fishing family and friends know about it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Tight Lines Forever, wos *


----------



## wos

*An oldie but a goodie from my book*

*Check out this old photo from my book on giant TX Trout. This is Chatter Allen at his fishing cabin down south. Chatter's fish, 34 1/2" and estimated at over 14 pounds, would have no doubt been a new state record at the time. Get this remarkable story in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks,wos *


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

I just put in an order. Please sign it. PM sent


----------



## wos

*Thanks*

*Thanks for ordering my new book "Ate Up Trout Fisherman". I know you will enjoy it. Please pass along your comments to other fishers. Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Another great photo/story from my new book*

*Check out this photo of a real monster trout from down South. This is Jay Watkins with one of many brutes he has landed over the years. Get his amazing stories and his "personal best" as well at www.topwaterpublishing.com. It's time to start thinking about big trout. Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Another great photo and story from my new book*

*Check out this great photo from my new book of another "personal best" massive trout. This fish was sight casted by a truly awesome big trout fisherman, Dewey McTee. The fish was 12 lbs, 8 oz. and 33 1/2" long. What a fish! Get his stories in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Another select photo from my book.*

*Here is another select photo from my new book on the best of the best big Texas trout and fishermen. The upper photo is Todd Casey with two brutes from the Lower Laguna Madre. His personal best was even bigger. The lower photo is of Todd's son who is obviously a chip off the old block and well on his way to becoming one of the the best of the best. Get Todd's really super story in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, wos*


----------



## wos

*Check out this photo from my new book on killer trout*

*Check out this oldie but goodie photo from my new book on world class Texas trout. This is photo from the Doc Mc Gregor collection of an amazing trout caught in Corpus Christi Bay by a commercial fisherman in the 1930's. Some have estimated this fish to be in excess of 36" and somewhere between 16 and 18 lbs. These world class fish were once here and could be again with CPR and good conservation practices. wos *


----------



## wos

*Check out this photo from my new book on killer trout*

Here is another great photo from my book on giant Texas trout and the amazing fishermen who caught them. This is Jim Wallace with a string of big winter fish. Jim held the Texas state trout record from 1996-2002 with a monster 13 lb 11.04 oz, 33.13" fish taken from Baffin. Get the story of his incredible fish on an even more incredible big fish day in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos


----------



## IWade

The stories of each big trout and how it was caught are short (two pages) and to the point. Very entertaining and informative.


----------



## wos

*Great photo from "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow"*

*Thanks "Iwade" for the the comments on my book. Here is another interesting photo of a Texas trout that would have no doubt been a state record at the time. The photo is of a huge 16 pound, 36" trout kept in a block of ice. The photo is from the Doc Mc Gregor collection and was taken in the Corpus Christi area sometime in the 1930's. Get my book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## jm423

Like it better and learn more every time I browse through the book. Thanks, Scott


----------



## IWade

February is big trout time. And so many of the trout fishermen featured in the book wade fish for them. Plenty of tips on how to do it but you still have to do it.


----------



## eyc0r

What an awesome book... I liked it so much I just bought my best friend a copy instead of letting him borrow mine! haha


----------



## wos

*Thanks trout fishers*

*Thanks jwm423, IWade and eyeOr for your kudos on my book. The pay off in researching and writing a book are comments like these from fishermen. Makes it easier to start the research on my next one. Think Big Fish, Scott (wos)*


----------



## Rbamerican

I bought this book last week - how long until I get it? Look forward to reading it! Thanks


----------



## wos

*Rbamerican: Your book should be there today or tomorrow and certainly no later than Friday. Thanks for the order and I would appreciate your feed back on the read. Scott (wos) *


----------



## Grande Venado

Hey Scott, really like the book. Thank you very much.


----------



## wos

*Hey Grande Venado, thanks a bunch for your comments on my book. I will be posting some photos from these great fishermen soon that weren't in my book..... if I can manage to manipulate my photo files. Time to start thinking grande truchas. Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*Tansel Basci, a Great Trophy Trout Fisher*

*Take a long look at this fish of a life time, 12 lbs, 3.2 oz, 32 1/2", OMG. To date, this is Tansel Basci's personal best. He and his brother, Oktay, are among the most famous of big trout fishermen in deep South Texas. If you want a good read in my new book about grinding for big spots, Tansel provides an invaluable account on when, where and how. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Truchas

*Baci brothers*

I have heard about these brothers and that they were unbeatable in some of the tournaments over the years. That's a massvie trout, incredible. Truchas


----------



## Dboll

Scott~

Really detailed and informative read. I throughly enjoyed your book and look forward to the next one!

Darrin


----------



## RobRed

Finished your book a few weeks ago and I was very impressed. Being here on the coast and able to fish the same waters as A handful of top trophy hunters is a blessing. Your book not only encouraged to do my part to help our fishery here in Baffin it also gave me insight is to why it is so important. Thanks again Scott....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I pick up the book now and then and read it and hope that one day I will hook up with at least one over 30"...love the book scott!


----------



## hog_down

Got mine in the mail yesterday, many thanks!


----------



## wos

*Thanks trout fishers*

*Thanks Smackdaddy and glad you are using my book as a working tool. Thanks WUnderwood and hope you enjoy the read. Time to think big trout for sure. Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout fisher from my book*

*Here is another world class Texas trout fisher from my new book. This Oktay Basci who is in a special category when it comes to locating and catching big fish. His personal best is a 12 lbs 1oz, 32" giant from Baffin Bay. Oktay and his brother Tansel, shown in the previous post, are considered to be the dynamic duo when it comes to tournaments in their home waters of Baffin and the Upper Laguna Madre. Get both of their personal best stories and insights in my new book all about big Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*Another great TX trout Fisheman from my book*

*Here is another photo of a dedicated trophy trout fisherman that you may know. This is Dan Hasselbrock shown with some of his trophies. His best trout to date, is well over 30" and 10 plus pounds. He has spent over 45 years grinding for these kind of fish in Baffin and other TX bays and has "enjoyed every minute of it". Read about Dan's trophy quests and his amazing insight and perspectives into the world of giant trout and trout fishing in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com .Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## saltwatercowboy

off the topic by fay but mike blackwood looks like chevy chase lol


----------



## OnlyFish

once i got the book i could not put it down! and i am by no means a reader!! Great book can't wait for the next!!


----------



## wos

*Thanks Guys*

*Thanks "Corkersoaker" for your comments on my book and please pass on the read to your fishing buddies. Yes ,"saltwatercowboy", your are right, the resemblance of Mike Blackwood in his 1970's plaid jacket to Chevy Chase is remarkable. He is a good friend and I will pass this on after big trout season. Scott(wos)*


----------



## wos

*A Great Tx Trout Fisherman from my new Book*

*If you want to learn a lot about when, where and how to ambush big trout check out the stories and feedback from this amazing fisherman and guide down South. Some of you will recognize Mike McBride from Port Mansfield who is passionate about what he does, putting folks on really good fish. Get his "personal best" story and very special fishing savy in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## IWade

The stories are short and sweet!!!


----------



## wos

*Thanks old friend "I wade" and congratualtions on being a member of the 30" club. Scott (wos) *


----------



## flat185

Ordered. Looking forward to reading it when it gets here.


----------



## wos

*Thanks Cabela*

*Got it! Thanks Cabela for your interest in my book. Hope you enjoy the read. Think Big Trout. Scott (wos)*


----------



## sharkchum

Finely finished reading your book.Filled with facts on the past,present,and future of the Texas Trout Fishery,and loved all the stories of the big ones that didn't get away.Great read.


----------



## wos

*Thanks sharkchum*

*Thanks sharkchum for your comments on my book and glad you enjoyed the read on "the big ones that didn't get away". Good fishing to you, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*Another awesome trout fisher from my book*

*Here is a super photo of a super monster trout fisher. Check out this old gray winter day and the prize for the grind. This is Rockport guide, Jay Watkins, with a gorgeous 11 pounder, one of many, many big fish he has taken over the years. He is among the best of the best and you can get his personal insights on how , when and where to stick the big ones in my new book on Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks for your interest in my book, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Truchas

*Very good fisherman*

I remember when Jay Watkins and Cliff Webb were unbeatable in big trout tournaments. I bet ,even now, they could teach the younger guns a thing or two. Truchas


----------



## wos

*The State Record Trout*

*This is the reigning Texas trout master. Bud Rowland caught this trout that ranks above all Texas trout on May 23,2002, it weighed 15 lbs, 6 oz. and was a staggering 37 1/4" long. Bud holds several other records for trout caught on various fly fishing tippets, all monsters. The second photo is of Bud at his tackle bench. He continually experiments with his home built baits. A very very cool fisherman indeed, get his story of his personal best and state record along with his insights into giant trout fishing in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*This lady catches big fish*

This lady catches big trout. This is Barbara Skalak with an 33", 11 lb, 6 oz brute from you guessed it, Baffin Bay. She and her husband Jim, are among the best of the best big trout fishers on the coast. Get there big fish stories along with the how, when and where in my new book, "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow...With Best of the Best Fishers" at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)


----------



## wos

*Monster March Trout*

*Check out this monster March trout caught by Dr. Bill Albarado. This "personal best" was taken in Baffin on a bone/lime green top dog, it was 32 1/2" and 10 lbs, 8 oz. What a fish, longer than it's weight but what a prize. Bill fishes almost every week and prefers skinny water sight casting but will get out to his neck if that's where the fish are. Get his informative stories, methods and insight into our fisheries in my new book about big Texas trout at: www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Grande Venado

Hey Scott, you have any pics of the 36"er that Craig West caught years ago?


----------



## wos

*An oldie but a goodie from my book*

*Here is one of several awesome Doc McGregor photos of great Texas catches from my new book on giant Texas trout. This fisherman no doubt cleaned fish into the night and then probably went back for more the next morning. Back in the day, there were no trout regulations, just keep on catching until they stop biting. Get some great photos and the best big trout stories ever collected in Texas in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Want to catch a big trout?*

*You say you want to catch a big trout! Find out what it takes to get it done in my new book on "World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". My book captures just about everything you would want to know about Texas trout plus the "personal best" stories from 34 of the top trophy trout fishermen of our time. This particular photo from my book is of Chatter Allen an amazing monster trout catcher. The fish on the right was 34 1/2" and was estimated in excess of 14 lbs and the fish on the left was weighed at 12.0 lbs even. Read about how, when and where Chatter targeted these incredible fish at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos *


----------



## wos

*Mid coast monsters from my book*

*For all of you who fish the mid coast, check out these amazing monster trout caught by Mark Idoux. The top fish is an East Matty bay record at 10 lbs, 14.4 oz, 31" and the bottom fish is the bay record for San Antonio bay at 11 lbs 1.6 oz, 30.5". Get Mark's stories on these fish plus 33 more personal best stories from other great trout fishers. Get this and much more in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks fishermen, Scott(wos)*


----------



## wos

*Big trout fishing family*

*Here are some photos from my new book of Noe Morales and Steve, his son, with some world class trout taken from where else, good old rocky top. Noe's personal best,the top photo, was 32" and 10.0 lbs even. He also won the Star once and has been close on several ocassions. The bottom photo is Steve, Noe's son with a heavy 30" plus, taken from one of his tucked away spots in the back waters of Baffin. Get the amazing stories of this trophy trout fishing family in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Ceck out one of the best from Rocky Top*

*Here is Lee Roy Navarro with a giant from Rocky Top (Baffin). His fish was taken with a Corky devil in chartreuse/gold glitter. Lee Roy is consdsidered to be one of the best of the best and has made big trout fishing an art and a science. Get his stories in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com. Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*It's March, big winds and big fish*

*It's March with big winds and big fish. Here is another incredible trophy trout fisherman from my book. This is David Rowsey, who is probably the current number one big trout guide in the Upper Laguna Madre. Get David's personal best story along with 33 other top big trout fishermen's stories and a lot more in my new giant Texas trout book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, Scott (wos)*


----------



## grindthegrind

This is probably my favorite book and I read a lot. Awesome book keep writing you have a knack for it.


----------



## wos

*grindthegrind: Thanks for your comments on my book and really glad you are into the read. Books like this one, take a long time to research and write but fishermen's postive feedback like yours, makes it worthwhile. Hope you stick a personal best this spring. Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Read about this world class fisher in my new book*

*Read about this world class trout fisherman in my new book on giant Texas trout. Many rank Cliff Webb as the overall top big trout guide in the Upper Laguna Madre and Baffin over the past 30 years. Cliff has caught more big fish than the average cluster of good trout fishers combined. Read his excellent and exciting big trout stories and much , much more in my new book. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott(wos) *


----------



## wos

*Still one of the very best big trout fishers*

*Many of you will know this big trout fisher and still one of the very "best of the best". This is Jay Watkins of Rockport with a couple of amazing fish from his favorite big trout spots. The first photo is of his "personal best", 31" and 11 lbs even. He has caught a ton of big trout and has shared some of his where's, when's and how's in my new book on really big TX trout. Get it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## j_ryman05

*great book*

I just purchased this book and recieved it saturday in the mail. Started reading the book last night when I laid down. Before I knew it i had already read 120 pages and im not a big reader. Its awesome to read all the great stories about fisherman catching these true monster trout and also there outlook on the fisheries on the texas coast. Those far the only downfall i have found is i dreeded going to work the next morning because I wanted to be on the water creating my own story for part-two of this book....

I highly recommend this book to anyone that loves true MONSTER TROUT


----------



## gerald.g6

*Great Read*

I purchased this book last summer. It took only two days to read because of the immense detail and great stories of these legend fisherman from Texas. If you remotely care about the fisheries in our bays; you will get some great insight from these experienced anglers. It is worth the time and money. Give it a read. I highly recommend it. G6


----------



## wos

*Thanks Readers*

*Hey, j_kymans05 and gerald.g6, thanks so much for your comments on " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". Glad you guys enjoyed my book and hope you are catching some good trout this spring. Scott (wos)*


----------



## IWade

It's a fun read. Makes you want to go fishing.


----------



## wos

Thanks "IWade" for your comments on my book. I remember your first 30+ trout in the "Badlands" many years ago that put you in the 30 inch club. As I recall that fish was next to a rock in less than 18" of gin clear water. Scott (wos)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Was reading at the beginning and saw the certificate. Isnt a spotted weakfish different then a Spotted seatrout?


----------



## wos

*Hey "Fishin' Soldier" thanks for the question. There are at least ten common names or more for what we here in Texas call "trout" or "specks". Trout, or spotted seatrout, have a large range from Mexico throughout the Gulf Coast states into the Atlantic states and over the years folks have coined different names for them. Depending on where you are from, trout are often referred to as both spotted weakfish and spotted seatrout, they are the same fish. Think big fish, Scott (wos) *


----------



## jm423

Scott, I think I have heard you refer to them by other "titles" when they broke off, slung lure, etc!


----------



## wos

*Trash Trout*

*Hey jm423! Yes, I do have a few particular scientific names for those big girls that are smarter than I am, particularly when they swim off with a homemade floater or when they pop off while trying to get those very small boga clamps around a very large stubborn jaw. Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*World Record Trout*

*Here is the only photo available of the current world record trout. This is Craig F. Carson with his world record trout caught near Ft. Pierce Florida on May 11,1995. This incredible fish weighed 17 lbs, 7 ounces and was an amazing 39.5 inches long. Get the details behind this fish and the inside scoop on 34 best of the best Texas trophy trout fishermen, plus much more in my book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks to all you 2coolers who have ordered my book, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Truchas

OMG, what a trucha! Truchas


----------



## greenhornet

I recently bought the book and I could read the big trout stories for days, very entertaining. On another note, just about every fisherman recommended the five fish limit unfortunately it didn't go through last go round.


----------



## wos

*Thanks "greenhornet" for your comments on my book and the overwhelming desire of dedicated trout fishermen for a five fish limit. With the way our trout fishery continues to go south, it is a matter of time until the five fish limit is back on the table. Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Yes, the current world record trout, pictured above, was caught on a zara spook but I don't have the color. Good old spooks, great in Florida and great in Texas. Scott (wos)*


----------



## datboityrone

wos said:


> *Yes, the current world record trout, pictured above, was caught on a zara spook but I don't have the color. Good old spooks, great in Florida and great in Texas. Scott (wos)*


Red head white body aka woodpecker.


----------



## wos

*Zara spook color*

*The spook that caught the world record speck may have very well been red and white. The information that I recieved from IGFA didn't stipulate the color only the type of lure. I will make another inquiry again with my contact at IGFA to attempt to verify the color. Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*A great photo from my book on giant TX trout*

*Here are two very cool photos from my book of the dynamic duo, Tansel Basci (top) and Oktay Basci (lower), brothers and two of the best big trout fisherman in Texas. They have both caught several double digit trout and were a knock out punch fishing the major trout tournaments during the 1990's and early 2000's. Both have caught fish in excess of 12 pounds and that's making a statement when it comes to monster Texas trout. Get their stories in my recent book on "best of the best" Texas trout and more. Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Fish Specialist

datboityrone said:


> Red head white body aka woodpecker.


this is correct....


----------



## wos

Hey Fish Specialist, good hearing from you. Hope this winter/spring is producing some big girls and your business on replica's is continuing to grow. I need to do another 32" with you soon, Scott (wos)


----------



## Fish Specialist

Sounds good Scott! Whenever you're ready let me know! We're doing a few this year!! Fishing must be good out there. I'm just starting to check my local big fish hot spots. Actually going tonight...


----------



## wos

*Incredible trout, incredible fisherman*

*Check out this photo from my book " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow". This is Kelly Rising with the Sabine Lake record, 11 lbs, 8 oz., what a solid well conditioned fish, looks like she has had a steady diet of shad and whatever else she wanted to inhale. Kelly grew up fishing with his Dad on Sabine and knows it like the back of his hand. Get his how, when, where and what to use on Sabine for really big fish in my recent book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Brute trout from my recent book*

*Check out this incredible trout from where else, Baffin. This is Mike Blackwood, former Texas trout record holder and this particular fish is one of two brutes that Mike won the Star Tournament with on two separate occassions. Check out the mullet tail sticking out ot it's mouth,very cool. Get Mike's amazing stories about the giant fish he has caught including the when, where and how in my recent book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*More photos of the former TX trout record holder*

*Here is another photo of the former TX trout record holder Mike Blackwood that complinments the previous photo above. Get the real skinny on big Baffin trout from Mike's perspective in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, wos*


----------



## wos

*Mike Blackwood, former trout record holder quotes*

*In Mike Blackwood's later fishing years, he provides many excellent thoughts and ideas to preserve and conserve our Texas trout fishery. Just a couple of his quotes from my book: "We need to go to the minimum of a five-fish bag"; "We need to encourage catch and release and emphasize the law of diminishing returns". If you live long enough and are blessed to continue fishing, there are a lot of things you realize about what has happened to our trout fishery and there is no substitute for what experience teaches you. wos*


----------



## wos

*Another world class trout fisherman from my book*

*Here is another world class trout fisherman from my recent book on giant Texas trout. If an award was given for the most big trout ever caught out of the ULM/Baffin Bay on a rod and reel, it would no doubt go to Cliff Webb. Although Cliff still fishes his back yard,he doesn't depend upon it for living these days as he once did as the most sought after guide on the lower Texas coast. He is deifinitely the man when it comes to giant trout and you can read his own personal stories including when ,where, and how to find and catch these monsters in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always 2coolers, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Tom_in_SA

Its a great book, I really enjoyed it. Lots of good data and stories about catching sea trout, their habitat, and their growth rate and sizes.


----------



## wos

*Thanks Tom*



Tom_in_SA said:


> Its a great book, I really enjoyed it. Lots of good data and stories about catching sea trout, their habitat, and their growth rate and sizes.


Thanks Tom for the kind words about my book and glad you enjoyed it. Hope you find a personal best at one of the locations provided by these world class trout fishers. Scott (wos)


----------



## Truchas

wos said:


> *Here is another world class trout fisherman from my recent book on giant Texas trout. If an award was given for the most big trout ever caught out of the ULM/Baffin Bay on a rod and reel, it would no doubt go to Cliff Webb. Although Cliff still fishes his back yard,he doesn't depend upon it for living these days as he once did as the most sought after guide on the lower Texas coast. He is deifinitely the man when it comes to giant trout and you can read his own personal stories including when ,where, and how to find and catch these monsters in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always 2coolers, Scott (wos) *


I agree, Cliff was the best and caught tons of big fish in the 80's and 90's. Even with the fishing pressure today, I would put my money on Cliff to go out and find big girls in any tournament. Truchas


----------



## wos

*One of the best of the best big trout fishers*

Check out this amazing big trout fisherman in my book. Here are a couple of 32's caught back to back by Bill Pustejovsky from Matagorda. The story behind these two brutes is one of those life time personal best experiences. Bill is one of the very best big trout fishermen who has ever fished the mid coast. Get his personal stories and insight into the world of Texas trout fishing in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)


----------



## krs

Great Book


----------



## wos

*Thanks krs*

*Thanks krs for the kudo on my book. Gathering information for the next one. Scott(wos*)


----------



## wos

*Captain Jay Watkins, one of the best*

*Here are a couple of photos of a fishing legend from Rockport, Jay Watkins. He and Cliff Webb were the dynamic duo during the 90's and 2000's when it came to team fishing big trout. They could consistently put together a string of winning fish when no one else could. Get Jay's remarkable big trout stories and insightful fishing savy in my new book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*It's May, big fish time!*

*A master big trout fisher,Dr. Bill Albarado , has caught and released countless big fish and is just as fired up today about a blow up or a tap, tap, wham as he was 20 years ago. Get his really interesting and helpful perspectives into the world of big trout fishing in my recent book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com . Thanks as always to all you 2coolers for the many, many books you have purchased. Think about the future of big trout, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Incredible trout, Incredible fisherman*

*Here is literally one for the book. This photo, from my book on giant Texas trout, is of Filip Spencer, one remarkable trout fisherman. He currently holds two big trout Texas water body records in both Arnasas Bay and Corpus Christi Bay. He is a kayaking machine and has caught the big fish to prove it. Get his personal best stories in my recent book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks 2coolers, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*An amazing big trout fisher in my book on Texas trout*

*Many of you serious trout fishermen will know this guy for sure. Jim Wallace is definitely a very special fisherman when it comes to the art of finding and catching really big trout. He held the Texas state trout record from 1996-2002 with an incredible fish from Baffin weighing 13 pounds, 11.04 oz. and measuring some 33.13 inches. Get his and 33 other great personal best trout stories and much much more in my recent book on giant Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*You want the skinny on catching a lifetime trout!*

*There is more useful and factual information on big Texas trout packed into my 265 page book than has ever been researched and written. This is Chatter Allen, talk about an amazing big trout specialist. Check out these giants all caught in the Laguna Madre and Baffin. The fish on the left would have qualified as a new state record and the other fish bumping the existing record at the time. What a fisherman! Get his story and 33 more great fishers personal best trout stories in my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos) *


----------



## dparkerh

I know those are old photos but I sure hate to see those big breeders dead....


----------



## wos

You are right on target "dparkerh ". If we want world class trout in Texas again, it is up to all of us to lend a hand. wos


----------



## jm423

Well, just finished re-reading the book for the "n'th" time--pick up another point or so ever time through. Certainly worth having yout own book rather than a "corporate copy" Now if I can find time and this danged wind slacks off---


----------



## wos

*Thanks jm423 for the kind words on my book. Having read the book 9 times, it sounds like to me that you will need to order a replacement copy soon. The wind is bodacious on Baffin today and no relief in sight. Tighter lines, wos *


----------



## wos

*A great father's day gift for the fisherman*

*If you have a fishing father in your family, my recent book, " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow" would make a great Father's Day gift. Here is a sampler of some of the great photos and stories from some of the best big trout fishers in the state. First photo; Bud Rowland current state record holder, second photo; Jim Wallace previous state record holder; third photo; Mike Blackwood previous state record holder My book also provides a ton of information on the biology of trout such as feeding habits and habitat preferences including much much more. Get my book at several retail locations listed in my website or order it at www.topwaterpublishing.com and you should have it in 3-5 days. Thanks as always 2coolers, Scott (wos) *


----------



## Truchas

Enjoyed these great fisherman's stories about these awesome trout! Truchas


----------



## wos

*A perfect Father's Day Gift for the fisherman*

*Here is a great Father's Day gift. If you or Dad are serious trout fishermen, check out my recent 265 page book on world class Texas trout. Here is a sample of the mix of big trout stories from arguably 34 of the best Texas trout fishermen that ever chunked a lure. First photo, Mike Blackwood former state record holder, second photo, David Rowsey famous big trout fishing guide, and third photo, Tansel Basci, one of the very best big trout specialists. Get my book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks and happy Father's Day, Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Great Father's Day gift for the TX fisherman*

*If the father in your family is a fisherman, here is a great gift for Father's Day, " World Class Texas Trout Tomorrow....With Best of the Best Fishers". Here is a small sampler from my 265 pp. book which includes many photos and stories of great TX trout fishermen. These are some amazing old photos of monster trout caught along the TX coast during the past several decades. Find out more about my book and order it at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, and have a great Father's Day, Scott (wos)*


----------



## whalerguy28

^^^^The fish in the middle of the guy on the dock is probably the biggest trout in that whole book, that thing is ridiculous!!! Great book sir, really liked it!!!


----------



## wos

Thanks for your comments on my book whalerguy28. Looking at your photo of a whaler launch reminds me of my good friend Mike Blackwood who held the Texas trout record for almost 20 years. He has launched and flipped his baby whaler several times but is still catching big trout out of it. wos


----------



## wos

*More big trout photos from my recent book*

*Check out these photos of giant trout from a real world class trout fisherman. This is Mark Idoux who rules the mid coast with trout records. The first photo is his San Antonio Texas water body record an 11 lb, 1.6 oz , 30.5" brute. The second photo is his east Matty record at 10 lbs, 14.4 oz , 31" monster. This guy is the real deal when it comes to finding and catching tropy trout on the mid coast of TX. Get Mark's stories and his insight along with 33 other world class fishermen's photos and stories in my recent book at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always 2coolers. Scott (wos) *


----------



## wos

*Another photo of Mark Idoux*

*Here is a photo of a great mid coast trout fisher, Mark Idoux, to add to his above monster trout photos. Get Mark's incredible mid coast trout fishing track record in my recent book at www.topwaterpublishing Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*Another great trout fisher from my book*

*Here is another great trout fisher from the Lower Laguna Madre. This is guide Todd Casey who is building quite a reputation as a trophy trout specialist. Check out these two brutes from down south. Get his personal best story and his fishing insights in my recent book on great Texas trout fishers and monster fish at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks, Scott (wos)*


----------



## wos

*Another world class trout fisherman from my book*

*Here is another world class trout fisherman from my book. This is Cliff Webb, probably the best big trout fisherman that ever fished the Laguna Madre and Baffin. Cliff still gets after the big girls when conditions are just right. Get his incredible stories on when, where and how he caught these monsters in my book on world class Texas trout at www.topwaterpublishing.com Thanks as always, Scott (wos) 
*


----------



## ProOnly

Grande Venado said:


> Hey Scott, you have any pics of the 36"er that Craig West caught years ago?


Any pictures of the 36" trout Craig West caught in Baffin?


----------



## TexasTiger01

ProOnly said:


> Any pictures of the 36â€ trout Craig West caught in Baffin?


Talk about reviving an old thread!!! Thanks thou, I just ordered a copy!!! Looks like a good book!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthappy

ProOnly said:


> Any pictures of the 36â€ trout Craig West caught in Baffin?


Years ago I think it was Bill Sheka who told me a "tribe of yardsticks lives in Baffin Bay."


----------

